# Blood tests



## CatLadyTTC1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello. 

I am wondering where in the world I get the blood tests as below?! Is there a way to pay privately?

Tsh,Lh,Hba1c,prl, sgot,sgpt,glucose,urea,cbc,fsh?! 

Thank you


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Here is a thread of places, maybe give it a read and hopefully something near you will come up 
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290729.msg5090171#msg5090171


----------



## CatLadyTTC1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you xx I couldn’t find it 😊


----------

